# DS #4104: Fossil Fighters (USA)



## Chanser (Aug 14, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5293^^


----------



## Chanser (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## GustavoBacci (Aug 14, 2009)

Cool, reminds me of Custom Robo.

Will get it.

Doesn't seems to have Wi-Fi... Does it?


----------



## Westside (Aug 14, 2009)

This game actually looks amazingly fun.


----------



## shadowkillerdrag (Aug 14, 2009)

looks like fun xD
definitely will get lol


----------



## anaxs (Aug 14, 2009)

this game looks pretty promising
im gonna try it out
looks like dragon ball Z sort of


----------



## Chanser (Aug 14, 2009)

If it's published by Nintendo, usually it means it's a good game most of the time.


----------



## gettogaara (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks pretty cool I think I'll try it. Anyone know how many different dinos there are? Also do they evolve like Spectrobes and Pokemon?


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 14, 2009)

Spectrobes plus pokemon...and on the nintendo channel demo (yesterday) I saw some tactics in there too. I wonder how that will be utilized.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Aug 14, 2009)

My Hype Machine gets one game shorter!  Keep 'em coming!

While I wait for this game to load up, I'm hoping it's the mix of mining in World of Warcraft and Pokemon Monster Fights I'm looking for.


----------



## Man18 (Aug 14, 2009)

Is there DSi content to it? the commercials seem to try to lead me in that direction.


----------



## GustavoBacci (Aug 14, 2009)

Same here... Hopefully it won't (for those who does not have a DSi aka: me) Hopefully it will (for those who have a DSi)


----------



## Chanser (Aug 14, 2009)

There is no DSi content.


----------



## zaro27 (Aug 14, 2009)

So...this thing won't make use of WPA networks? Jesus, Nintendo! It's like you're forgetting that the DSi has features that make it worth buying!


----------



## m3rox (Aug 14, 2009)

Based on a corny Saturday morning cartoon.

Won't even think of downloading..


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 14, 2009)

m3rox said:
			
		

> Based on a corny Saturday morning cartoon.


It is? Are you sure? This is the first I've heard of this.

I'm downloading right now. I'll give it a try but I doubt I'll play much. I'm too busy with Space Bust a Moe and Nynx Quest on Wiiware.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Aug 14, 2009)

I think he's mistakened it for Dinosaur King although that STARTED OFF as a game and was made into an anime.


----------



## Chanser (Aug 14, 2009)

Gotten a good score by Famitsu.


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Aug 14, 2009)

Time for my patented Donato's first impressions.

I've played for about 50 minutes, past the prologue and dug up about 15 fossils in the trial dig area.

First impressions: the beginning is almost exactly like Animal Crossing.  You are being transported and the pilot/driver guy asks you questions that determine your character.  He gets almost frighteningly in depth, too.  I've never really thought about whether I like Deinonychus or Velocoraptors more.

The game itself is set up like a VERY well done pseudo-3D Pokemon.  If you've played Pokemon, you know the score: you enter a new village, meet the area's resident scientist, get your first dinosaur, etc.  Not a groundbreaking story, but the graphics are more than enough to get your attention initially, especially if you are bored by Pokemon's dated look.

The fossil cleaning mini-game is fun.  You hit a rock with a hammer until you see bone and then use a drill to clean the rest of the rock off.  If you use either tool too long, the fossil damages.  As long as you clean 50% of the fossil, you win.  Damage takes away your potential amount.  As you use the drill, which is harder to damage the fossil with than the hammer, it leaves dust that you must blow away by blowing into the mic.  This is the only negative.

Battles play out just like any turn based RPG.  Nothing too exciting or different there, but once again the 3D graphics help make this grab your attention just a bit more.

Finally, the actually digging parts.  This was what I was most interesting in, being a former WoW Mining Addict who would let whole teams die because I was too busy farming silver veins to tank.  Digging is surprisingly like WoW, except you have to hit L or R to have the rocks show up on your sonar.  The only negative so far on the digging is I seem to be getting the same head over and over and over again.  Not sure if this is because I decided to just keep going back to the trial dig site again and again without a cleaning break or what.

So far, definitely worth a play and might be one of the better games released this year by Nintendo so far!


----------



## htoxad (Aug 14, 2009)

Can't think of the last Nintendo published but not developed game that really burned me since that awful Wario platformer on the DS.

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Chanser (Aug 14, 2009)

Characters walk like robots.


----------



## xshinox (Aug 14, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> First impressions: the beginning is almost exactly like Animal Crossing.  You are being transported and the pilot/driver guy asks you questions that determine your character.  He gets almost frighteningly in depth, too.  I've never really thought about whether I like Deinonychus or Velocoraptors more.



does answering his questions determine if you will be a female or male character? it seems like it would plus why does he ask you about dinosaurs?


----------



## gacktgacktgackt (Aug 14, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> Donato_Dobango said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because the entire game revolves around raising and fighting with dinosaurs and discovering dinosaur fossils?


----------



## SonicRax (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, this took a little bit longer to dump than I thought it would. But woot, it's out nonetheless ^^ Now time to go "buy it".


----------



## Hypershad12 (Aug 14, 2009)

Downloading it. Period. A big filesize must mean something.


----------



## Maktub (Aug 14, 2009)

Seems interesting. Also, long time no see, Westside!


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 14, 2009)

Game is amazing. Picked up a copy at Bestbuy. Didn't expect it to take so long to dump.
Hopefully they'll improve on this and release a wi-fi enabled sequel.


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 14, 2009)

Been waiting to try this one.....


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 14, 2009)

WHAT!?!?

its like fuckin Pokemon!!

they attack the screen!?

no On Screen Violence!?

What about Dino King?!?/Battle of the Giants....

*deleted game in 1 hour*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 14, 2009)

This looks like yet another Pokemon wannabe. Maybe I'm just a sucker for Pokemon games but whatever has tried to replicate the Pokemon formula seems bad to me (like Spectrobes). 

This actually looks more kiddier than Pokemon too. What's worse than a 2 ft tall electric mouse? A bunch of dinosaurs so 5 year olds can go "RAWWRRRR A T-REX" over and over again.

And no Wi-Fi seems pretty stupid. Wi-Fi on Pokemon made the game last even longer than it does, and that's something hard to do on a game that'll last you days alone.


----------



## spiritofcat (Aug 14, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> The only negative so far on the digging is I seem to be getting the same head over and over and over again.  Not sure if this is because I decided to just keep going back to the trial dig site again and again without a cleaning break or what.
> 
> So far, definitely worth a play and might be one of the better games released this year by Nintendo so far!


Yeah, I'm pretty sure you'll only find that one fossil at the trial dig site. I went on my first proper digging expedition and found a bunch of different ones.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 14, 2009)

ya, u just find one other fossil there, which by the way, sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also, oO, didn't realised that u learned new skills when u add new parts, so guess this means that it would be to your advantage if u keep on changing members??


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Aug 14, 2009)

You don't have to keep changing. Anytime you find a part of a Vivosaur you already have, it automatically gets added to the Vivosaur. It will usually give you one new move and cause at least one Rank Up. Also, you can usually find one other part of a Vivosaur in the location where you mined the head. For example, in Greenhorn Plains, you can find the V-Raptor Head and V-Raptor Leg, as well as Shanshan Head/Leg, Goyda Head and Goyda Leg.

(I recommend getting the Leg for every Vivosaur in your active team before trying to progress the game, although it's not required.)


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 14, 2009)

Its more fun than I though it would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Only negative I've got is that I think the cleaning minigame will become tedious quite quickly as it is rather simple, and easy.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 14, 2009)

This game looks amazingly fun! *Downloading ATM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Let's hope I like it!


----------



## spiritofcat (Aug 14, 2009)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Its more fun than I though it would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can see what you mean. Luckily the game provides a robot helper that can do it for you after you've done 10 by yourself.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 14, 2009)

That rather defeats the point though.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Aug 14, 2009)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Its more fun than I though it would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't really call it easy. Sure, simply performing a successful cleaning is no challenge, but getting 100%? AUUUUUUUUGGGGH! With Jewels I can 100% consistently, but with fossils I'm having trouble getting passed 90, the highest I've ever gotten is 97, and that was an easy leg part.

Also, for anyone who has gotten far enough, I can't remember how the elemental circle goes, was it Air>Earth or Earth>Air?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 14, 2009)

spiritofcat said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a chance it fails? If there isn't, it's quite stupid...


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 14, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> spiritofcat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure if it can fail but when you first get the helper its not very good( can only get a maximum of 65), and it gets better the more it watches you clean fossils.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Aug 14, 2009)

The robot doesn't fail. It does however have a cap on the quality of the fossil. After 10 cleanings(done by hand), it goes to Rank 1, and can clean to 65. It takes 20 more cleanings(done by hand) until it goes to Rank 2, where it cleans for 70. So it goes up by 5 every time. As you can tell, it grows very slowly and it's still much more efficient to clean the fossils yourself.

The main point of the robot really, is to intentionally allow it to make a lot of low-quality fossils in order to build up your Donation Points so you can trade them for really rare fossils.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 14, 2009)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> The robot doesn't fail. It does however have a cap on the quality of the fossil. After 10 cleanings(done by hand), it goes to Rank 1, and can clean to 65. It takes 20 more cleanings(done by hand) until it goes to Rank 2, where it cleans for 70. So it goes up by 5 every time. As you can tell, it grows very slowly and it's still much more efficient to clean the fossils yourself.
> 
> The main point of the robot really, is to intentionally allow it to make a lot of low-quality fossils in order to build up your Donation Points so you can trade them for really rare fossils.


Aha, I see...


----------



## Rayder (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmm...read Donato_Dobango's mini-review....saw Animal Crossing and Pokemon mentioned and read no further.  That told me all I need to know.  This game is NOT anything I'd care about.

Pass.


----------



## InuYasha (Aug 15, 2009)

It's not to bad,but i've only played about an hr in...only thing that bugs me alittle is the characters look a bit goofy.....


----------



## Exbaddude (Aug 15, 2009)

I like this game though. ;D 

You can only be Male.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 15, 2009)

i will test this game cuz i got nothin to lose... though i think it will be very repetitive more like Harvest Moon but hey, if u like it then almost all games are repetitive, it's just tht u don't get bored (football,basketball,final fantasy etc)


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 15, 2009)

Exbaddude said:
			
		

> I like this game though. ;D
> 
> You can only be Male.



Really? But there's a girl on the cover. 
(ok, it's only the cover, but then, which point has the dude at the start to ask questions?)


----------



## saxamo (Aug 15, 2009)

So they took Kabuto, Omanyte, and Aerodactyl and made a game about them.


----------



## rustybanana (Aug 15, 2009)

Im 3hrs and 40mins in and am quite enjoying this one, Its quite easy going which is quite cool. The only thing I dont like is that the human chars walk like they have pooped themselves


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 15, 2009)

Just wondering, anyone get a 100 yet on a fossil?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 15, 2009)

HaniKazmi said:
			
		

> Just wondering, anyone get a 100 yet on a fossil?


Yes, I did one, why?


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 15, 2009)

I was just wondering if it was possible, as I can't pass 99.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, but I did it while i stopped the time, you must be freakin careful, because you'll only get 100 if nothing breaks.

red fossils are the worst.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 15, 2009)

saxamo said:
			
		

> So they took Kabuto, Omanyte, and Aerodactyl and made a game about them.


Add all the newer fossil Pokemanz and you're ready to go.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 15, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so, what's the differences between a 100% and a 99% and a 90% success rate? Is the advantage that significiant??


----------



## HaniKazmi (Aug 15, 2009)

Not that big of a difference, but every little helps, yes?


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 15, 2009)

ya, i just like to know the differences for any sample dinosaur, if that is possible.


----------



## RetroVortex (Aug 15, 2009)

It isn't a Pokemon beater, but this game is very good.

It has an addictive quality, and a fair amount of challenge, considering the target audience.

The only thing that annoys me is the animation of the people, (the vivosaurs themselves look awesome!)
The people look more like wobbly flagpoles with smily faces painted on them, they look so stiff and awkward.

The battle system is nice, and I can see that a considerable amount of strategy is involved, and unlike pokemon, most the dinosaurs I've encountered while playing are not useless or overpowered!

I look forward to playing this game some more, well, once I finish grinding for pearls and emeralds to sell for enough money to get that scanner upgrade, (the 10,000 one, so far I'm at 5,600).
I really want to get rarer monster fossils early, so I won't ever need to struggle if the game's difficulty were to spike, (which is unlikely, but ya never know...)

Also, mrfatso, I think the quality of the fossils you excavate contribute to its experience most importantly, as the game deliberately attempts to balance growth by giving you little ranking points for winning battles, (at the moment the most I have gotten is 3 points, and that was a story battle), so upgrading a fossil from 70 points to 96 points gives you an extra 23 experience points which would equate to 8 3 point battles.
I think the points you earn boost your vivosaurs stats as well, but I'm not too sure about that.


----------



## GreenBanana (Aug 15, 2009)

This game has a lot of similarities to other games, which may make more simple-minded gamers overlook its intrinsic individual qualities.  If you overlook this game, you might be overlooking what amounts to a pretty alright experience for your kids.  I suppose.  It definitely moves a lot faster than Pokemon and appears much more polished than the plodding, tile-mapped giant, but it may lack certain things that Pokemon has, such as a level of (I never thought I'd be saying this about Pokemon) depth.  Sure, both games lack anything beyond their simple systems, although perhaps Fossil Fighters has the greater variety, even if your lazy kids will only ever be able to see it as a shameless knock-off.  

Another thing the game has on its spiritual ancestor is it perhaps lacks the slapdash ad-hoc difficulty of Pokemon.  At least Fossil Fighters doesn't pretend to know what it's talking about.  However, there are obvious issues with this game.  It can be a bit clutzy, and the elbow-lacking characters grin like monkey-eared homunculi, and the shop on the island doesn't open early enough in the game to be useful.  

Yet still there are bigger issues at stake.  This game appears to be rife with game-stopping bugs.  One such error includes the game fading out when you clean a 100-point V-Raptor Hand fossil, and then never fades back in again.  The game just stops, and does nothing.  If you want to stumble blindly through game-stopping bugs like this, go ahead, but it might be worth it to pass and wait for all of the more interesting titles coming out this September.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> This game has a lot of similarities to other games, which may make more simple-minded gamers overlook its intrinsic individual qualities.  If you overlook this game, you might be overlooking what amounts to a pretty alright experience for your kids.  I suppose.  It definitely moves a lot faster than Pokemon and appears much more polished than the plodding, tile-mapped giant, but it may lack certain things that Pokemon has, such as a level of (I never thought I'd be saying this about Pokemon) depth.  Sure, both games lack anything beyond their simple systems, although perhaps Fossil Fighters has the greater variety, even if your lazy kids will only ever be able to see it as a shameless knock-off.



What? Pokemon lacks depth? The enormous amounts of Pokemon (that you'd use, anyway), hundreds upon hundreds of moves, a large amounts of types for a larger weak/strong advantage than your traditional weapon/magic triangle, and organizing a successful 6-Pokemon team that can counter and take anything hurled at it adds more depth than most, if any, RPG has or had to offer. I don't know what you're thinking, but even core RPG fans have to acknowledge Pokemon's innovation.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Aug 15, 2009)

I attempted to play this game...  And I literally had to force myself to get to the battling part.  The game is just...well...boring.  Corny.  Lame.  And stupid.  I can't even call it kidish because there are kiddy games that are actually good.


----------



## GreenBanana (Aug 15, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But it's so dull.  It hasn't changed in over ten years.  There's still no semblance of a fundamentally different plot.  All they did was follow a "more is more" philosophy.  It still feels as clunky walking around the map as when you were playing on the gameboy.  When they moved onto the DS, they failed to implement dozens of potential and major uses for the touch-screen that shouldn't have taken them this long to figure out.  The battles are little more than slideshows.  What's so innovative in having to wait another five seconds EVERY turn so that the game can tell you it's raining?  After four generations of games, everything in Pokemon looks the same and stagnant.  And don't get people started on how many redundant Pokemon there are, although Fossil Fighters just has a bunch of brightly-colored dinosaurs, so Pokemon comes out ahead in that respect a bit.  But really, Luvdisc?  Trudging out to some obscure Toys'R'Us location just to get a Celebi?  Gamefreak needs to start thinking with the times.  They've got more buttons than they know what to do with, and we only get ONE shortcut for Key Items.  I don't mean to say Fossil Fighters is anything worthwhile, but at least it's a refreshing knock-off that improves on some minor details.


----------



## Dragonlord (Aug 16, 2009)

Game randomly hangs on SD-ONE SDHC version. Anybody else can confirm this?


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 16, 2009)

the game is really fun! I like it so far.
Dinosaurs FTW!


----------



## Dragonlord (Aug 16, 2009)

Gave it some more tests: it's unplayable. Newest update for DS-ONE SDHC for this test. At the title screen shortly afterwards the screen freezes with various randomly flashing lines. Can be avoided by quickly tapping the screen to skip it. You can do character customization up to the part where you picked your dino. Then the screen goes black and hangs. Tried disabling patching and playing with various other options. Fazit: not runnable under DS-ONE SDHC unless somebody knows how to fix this.


----------



## B-Blue (Aug 16, 2009)

@Dragonlord: it could be a corrupt ROM. Download the game (not from the same site) and try again.


----------



## Dragonlord (Aug 16, 2009)

I'll give it a try tomorrow. Should have thought about that in the first place. After all I got a dupe for the "moon" rom too so this could be the same problem.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 16, 2009)

RetroVortex said:
			
		

> Also, mrfatso, I think the quality of the fossils you excavate contribute to its experience most importantly, as the game deliberately attempts to balance growth by giving you little ranking points for winning battles, (at the moment the most I have gotten is 3 points, and that was a story battle), so upgrading a fossil from 70 points to 96 points gives you an extra 23 experience points which would equate to 8 3 point battles.
> I think the points you earn boost your vivosaurs stats as well, but I'm not too sure about that.



i see, and don forget the extra boost in stats as well, i had a vicosaur at 60 points but when i upgraded it to 70+ points, i gain 1 extra LP


----------



## GreenBanana (Aug 16, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> @Dragonlord: it could be a corrupt ROM. Download the game (not from the same site) and try again.



Perhaps that could explain why the game always seems to freeze/hang after I try to revive another fossil?  I wonder if this means that the save data and RTS will be corrupt as well.


----------



## Dragonlord (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay, it definitely had been a dupe. I got the file from a different location and it worked so far, that is, as far as I tested which had been not too far. Looks like I hit a dupe for the second time. They seem to increase in number since in the older times I never hit a dupe at all no matter where I got it from. I have this file which seems to work properly.

filename: 4113_Fossil_Fighters_NDS-VENOM.zip
sha1: 82d13cfd86fe7afc251b306a94a0dafc706cbe75


----------



## Krobelus (Aug 16, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> But it's so dull.  It hasn't changed in over ten years.  There's still no semblance of a fundamentally different plot.  All they did was follow a "more is more" philosophy.  It still feels as clunky walking around the map as when you were playing on the gameboy.  When they moved onto the DS, they failed to implement dozens of potential and major uses for the touch-screen that shouldn't have taken them this long to figure out.  The battles are little more than slideshows.  What's so innovative in having to wait another five seconds EVERY turn so that the game can tell you it's raining?  After four generations of games, everything in Pokemon looks the same and stagnant.  And don't get people started on how many redundant Pokemon there are, although Fossil Fighters just has a bunch of brightly-colored dinosaurs, so Pokemon comes out ahead in that respect a bit.  But really, Luvdisc?  Trudging out to some obscure Toys'R'Us location just to get a Celebi?  Gamefreak needs to start thinking with the times.  They've got more buttons than they know what to do with, and we only get ONE shortcut for Key Items.  I don't mean to say Fossil Fighters is anything worthwhile, but at least it's a refreshing knock-off that improves on some minor details.



Why fix what's not broken? It was great then, and it's still great now. Although I wish they would change the linear part of the newer games. You can also turn off the animations limiting the (only 3 seconds) to a mere 1 and a half if that. Heart Gold and Soul Silver will allow the player to use nearly everything Via touchscreen and that includes 2 hotkeys for items so you can stop bitching there.


Anyway you can bash Pokemon all you want, but not here. This thread isn't for that.



Back to the topic..
This game is really fun, although I wish there were more Dinosaurs rather than the differently colored T-Rex imitators. And the main character looks like a doodle out of place of everything else. Also some records of vs. records, win/loss ratio would have been nice too. In any case, it's a really fun way to pass the time.

-Krobelus


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Aug 16, 2009)

I've played for a little under 11 hours so far and am just starting the 4th chapter.  I've been hunting for complete fossil sets more than I've been doing the actually story.

As you progress further, you start to see some kind of variation of the dinosaur types.  There seems to be 5-6 main models (T-Rex, Raptor, Stegosaurus, Pterodactyl, etc) and new dinosaurs are variations of that.  There are entirely new dinosaurs out there, too, as rare fossils you can get through donations or really careful searching, like a giant sloth.

I like it quite a lot, especially for the cleaning aspect.  I actually feel a bit bummed when I have to fight for a fossil against a computer opponent.  It's as if they are stopping me from the part I want to do with a stupid fight I know I'll win.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 16, 2009)

Krobelus said:
			
		

> GreenBanana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.

There might be some  not so good things in Pokémon games but they still are among the best games ever.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Aug 16, 2009)

Hmm, out of curiosity, has anyone else noticed that the fossils people challenge you for tends to end up as a Red(Rare) one? Out of 7 fossils I got challenged for so far, 5 of them have been Red Fossils.


----------



## GreenBanana (Aug 16, 2009)

Donato_Dobango said:
			
		

> I've played for a little under 11 hours so far and am just starting the 4th chapter.  I've been hunting for complete fossil sets more than I've been doing the actually story.
> 
> As you progress further, you start to see some kind of variation of the dinosaur types.  There seems to be 5-6 main models (T-Rex, Raptor, Stegosaurus, Pterodactyl, etc) and new dinosaurs are variations of that.  There are entirely new dinosaurs out there, too, as rare fossils you can get through donations or really careful searching, like a giant sloth.
> 
> I like it quite a lot, especially for the cleaning aspect.  I actually feel a bit bummed when I have to fight for a fossil against a computer opponent.  It's as if they are stopping me from the part I want to do with a stupid fight I know I'll win.




How have you been completing this game?  It freezes up, remember?


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 17, 2009)

Its a great game..

I have one problem however..

I cannt upgrade my tools.. When I click A on Upgrade Tools all the guy says is Come Again!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Its annoying because I need upgraded tools..

Help?


----------



## iPikachu (Aug 17, 2009)

its okay, except for the people for are seriously walking scary.

i grinded until i got 25000 G for a t-rex fossil head, then i remember i smashed the hands into peices the first time i tried smashing fossils.(stupid i know.) now i don't have money >_>


----------



## BlackNeedle (Aug 17, 2009)

Curley5959 said:
			
		

> I cannt upgrade my tools.. When I click A on Upgrade Tools all the guy says is Come Again!



Upgrading works fine with me... I especially recommend getting the chip upgrade, as it enables detection of body-part fossils, which are of course essential to make your vivasaurs stronger.

I've got to add that this game is not half bad, has a great potential once you get into it. Although it gives perfectionists like me a really hard time, since going for max pts in cleaning requires a great lot of patience. I'm quite proud of my 98/98/-/100 Venator...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for similarities to other games I wonder why nobody has yet mentioned SPECTROBES! The clearing/digging is nearly exactly the same, only the battle-system is different. Concerning the graphics it might get close to Animal crossing, but apart from that I can see no similarities between the two. Lastly, of course the collection-principle is a Pokemon rip-off, with the evolution-system beeing replaced by integration of different bodyparts.

Overall, I'll for sure keep going at this game, even if only to see how it's doing towards late-game...
~Gr33tz, BlackNeedle.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 17, 2009)

BlackNeedle said:
			
		

> As for similarities to other games I wonder why nobody has yet mentioned SPECTROBES! The clearing/digging is nearly exactly the same, only the battle-system is different. Concerning the graphics it might get close to Animal crossing, but apart from that I can see no similarities between the two. Lastly, of course the collection-principle is a Pokemon rip-off, with the evolution-system beeing replaced by integration of different bodyparts.


These were all mentioned already. You should read every post thoroughly before posting


----------



## BlackNeedle (Aug 17, 2009)

Meh, I admit I couldn't be bothered to read every last bit of those six pages, mainly since 80% of the posts inside the release-threads are either "Uhh yez im souw gonna triy that out" or "Uhh no ill nevr ever triy that out" or "Uhh bad game" or "Uhh good game" with about the same length... ;P
And anyway, I never said Pokemon and Animal Crossing were not mentioned, I just said Spectrobes wasn't. Which was obviously wrong, since you're completly right, it was already mentioned here.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[yay, another complete offtopic post ^^]


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 18, 2009)

oO, SPECTROBES is similar?? Now i need to get that as well


----------



## Dragonlord (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't really see much similarities between the two but that might be a question of taste.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 18, 2009)

i guess the only similarities would be that they are created from fossil? and some of them looks dinosaur like, but i guess i deleted specs, too troublesome for me to keep blowing on fossil :|


----------



## BlackNeedle (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, as I wrote before the digging is pretty much the same (compare screen), but that's it. If you plan on getting Spectrobes, just be sure to get the 2nd one (Beyond the Portals), as the first ones battle-system is really annoying... I was really impressed how much of the mistakes they made in #1 were fixed in #2, that made it actually possible to really enjoy the game...
Spectrobes:




Fossil Fighters (basically simplified Spectrobes, if you ask me) :


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 18, 2009)

so is there any other use for microphone in fossil fighter than then to blow off the dust??


----------



## BlackNeedle (Aug 18, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> so is there any other use for microphone in fossil fighter than then to blow off the dust??



Nope.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 18, 2009)

BlackNeedle said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then that's quite lame.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 19, 2009)

haha, that's fine by me, at least i don have to blow into my mircophone each time to reawaken something


----------



## gettogaara (Aug 19, 2009)

This game is pretty addicting. I've been playing it for a while now and as you get further into it,it gets better and better. Honestly though the villians remind me of team rocket except they replace meowth with a dog lol. Still though its fun how you can dig up fossils and choose to sell them,clean them or even break them if you feel like it. Overall i would give this game a 8/10.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 19, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, that's fine by me, at least i don have to blow into my mircophone each time to reawaken something


Well, my opinion is that the microphone should be used more in games, not only for blowing, but speaking too, cause it can record quite good.


----------



## mrfatso (Aug 20, 2009)

i don mind speaking as long as the phrase doesn't sound retarded enough though


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 20, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> i don mind speaking as long as the phrase doesn't sound retarded enough though


Yeah, you're right


----------



## redact (Aug 21, 2009)

that boxart reminds me of the original digimon series for some reason...


----------



## anime4ever (Aug 21, 2009)

When trying to clear a sort of fossil my game freeze .
It happen with some type of fossils.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Aug 23, 2009)

I've cleaned about 200 fossils and have never frozen once yet. Maybe it's a problem with your rom.


----------



## miketh2005 (Aug 24, 2009)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what are you talking about? the shop is plenty useful! how are we gonna buy upgrades or sell our jewels??? the shop is not needed early in the game.

i never ever got any bug in this game at all, so i don't think its a problem with the game, but rather your rom, or, flashcard compatibility. im using cycloDS beta5. rom i got from romulation (am i allowed to say that?)


you get lots of money to buy the upgrades later on, and you can only get so much fossils in 1 area, so i wouldn't grind early in the game like that.


----------



## Twid (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi,

Is there a way to know if a fossil is a rare one (red +25pts) before starting to clean it ? Because I hope I didn't drop them for cleaning to the robot...


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 2, 2009)

its random, u just have to dig and pray.


----------



## Twid (Sep 2, 2009)

I know but I mean before cleaning it, not before digging. To be sure that the fossil I give to the robot is not a red one...


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 2, 2009)

then there is no way of knowing it, unless of cos, the fossil is one of those that has part of their bones exposed.


----------



## ibis_87 (Sep 3, 2009)

After the IGN review I thought it was just medicore but after trying  I found the game is actually good. yeah, the concet is a knockoff, but the overall quality of a Nintendo-published title is definately there. I was just planning to kill some time before Mini Ninjas or Bowser's Inside Story with that, but now I think I will stick with it longer.


----------

